
Designs Against Humanity - gkya
https://hostiledesign.org/
======
gkya
Found this through the 99% Invisible article [1] on it. Very interesting topic
where I find my own opinion is divided between the two sides: on one hand,
limiting how long individuals occupy certain public spaces can ensure such
places serve near the most amount of people possible, maximising the
"throughput", and also helps keep the places relatively "clean" and "safe";
but on the other hand, I can not disagree the argument that "[i]t is a
horrendous and prejudicial practice" which "often attacks the most vulnerable
people in our community, regularly the homeless".

[1]: [https://99percentinvisible.org/article/design-crimes-
artist-...](https://99percentinvisible.org/article/design-crimes-artist-
launches-campaign-highlight-hostile-architecture/)

